# Burned Magnolia Pictures



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

I met Mr Shimada at a bazaar in Tokyo yesterday. He has wonderful wood burn pictures. He uses magnolia wood. We had a great time talking about wood. He darkens some of the wood in the sun. I asked if he had tried ammonia to darken the wood. The answer was no and he thought he would try it.

All of his tree pictures continue onto the back of the wood with a root scene. The first two pictures are one example. The rest are random samples he had.

He has a blog with a few other pictures you have do a bit of scrolling though ¡ØÌÚ¤¤¤Û¤ë¤À¤¡¡Ù¤·¤Þ¤³¤¦Æüµ­


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow!
That is some beautiful and imaginative work.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful work. Any idea what the symbology of the flying whale is?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting. His work is Great!


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Shimada San certainly has some beautiful work.

Must be a very patient man......


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great work. He did an excellent job with the water. Looks so real.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm jealous, I would be happy top spend the day with Mr Shimada. N


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Un be lievable.... wow!!!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Beautiful work. Any idea what the symbology of the flying whale is?


Charles
I will ask Shimada-san. Right now I am guessing: you often hear parents and children looking at clouds and saying, “Look at that one it looks like a whale.” So it may have to do with clouds and children’s dream worlds. I asked a history teacher who is Japanese, his reply was, “I don’t know.”


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Shimada San certainly has some beautiful work.
> 
> Must be a very patient man......


James
My daughter just sent me an article on standardized math test where the Japanese consistently scored higher than other countries. The article stated the researchers found there was little difference in the intelligent quotients; however, the persistent quotients were stronger in the Japanese. While trying to solve a puzzle the American children gave up on the average of 9.47 minutes. The Japanese gave up on the average of 13.93 minutes. The conclusion the Japanese try harder. I see that through out all aspect in life here.

As you pointed out Shimoda-san has that quality. Thanks for bringing up that point


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Iceman567 said:


> Great work. He did an excellent job with the water. Looks so real.


The white waves in the water are carved after the burning.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Amazing talent!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

His artworks look amazing, very creative. He has great imagination, talent and skills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Any idea what the symbology of the flying whale is?


Oh, that's very simple. You can tell by the frog at the bottom of the picture that it is a fresh water lake, so that is obviously a fresh water whale. It is been hooked by a fisherman and is jumping, trying to lose the hook. :sarcastic:


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, very beautiful work......someday for me!!!


----------



## chefkeith (Nov 28, 2013)

So beautiful. Makes me want to try this.


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

That sure is some beautiful work from a very talented person .


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful work !!!!


----------



## Dawn Tattershall (Feb 8, 2016)

what beautiful work. i know water is supposed to mean our feelings so i suppose the whale coming from the very depths would mean deep emotions surfacing, but don't really know


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting.


----------

